# wall tool storage



## slicksqueegie

I recently changed my shop a bit and am in the process of organizing stuff on the side of my bench. I would like to hang pliers and channel locks, but got stumped! What clever systems have you fellow woodworkers come up with? I would love some ideas here.

I did search the forum, but haven't found much.


----------



## mdntrdr

Here is a way to fit 4'x 16' of peg board in a 3'x 4' space. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman

How in the heck can you find anything when you're so organized?:laughing:

Scroll down
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>Looks good...clever design.












 







.


----------



## jharris

What is the total thickness of that setup when fully closed?


----------



## sawdustfactory

Norm did a nice cabinet on one of his episodes, similar to mdntrdr's but with actual doors, and double sides.


----------



## mdntrdr

jharris said:


> What is the total thickness of that setup when fully closed?


I'm not in my shop right now, but I'm guessin about 14" of wall space.


----------



## snav

I like that - takes the idea of the poster-flip rack or rug hanging rack to a functional level.

What's the wine bottle for?


----------



## Longknife

This is how I hang my pliers


----------



## jharris

mdntrdr said:


> I'm not in my shop right now, but I'm guessin about 14" of wall space.


I meant thickness not width. The reason I'm asking about thickness is that this setup looks like it might be mounted to the garage side of the door between my laundry room and my shop.

I have a small shop and need all the the vertical storage I can get.


----------



## mdntrdr

jharris said:


> I meant thickness not width. The reason I'm asking about thickness is that this setup looks like it might be mounted to the garage side of the door between my laundry room and my shop.
> 
> I have a small shop and need all the the vertical storage I can get.


 
The panels are aprox. 2'x4'.

It is made from 1-4'x8' peg board. :smile:


----------



## DST

Mdntrdr,
I like what I can see of your design or at least the concept. I have a 4x8 sheet on my wall that I would love to convert to something like that. Would you mind sharing a little on the detail? Particularly the type of hinge or pivot you used.
I was thinking of doing 4 4x4 sheets two pivoting from each side so the would over lap. Right side over left side over right side over left side. Does that make sense?


----------

